# Kams 41g Fluval Osaka



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello Everyone, 

Just to give you some background. I purchased this setup from Teemee last year and had it running well until dec 2012 when I moved to temporary accomodation whilst looking for a new home  It then sat dormant until a month a go when I stopped procrastinating and decided to set it up again. 

This will be a softy tank with the odd LPS. As always I would welcome feedback  Prior to the move the sand bed was 4inches and Sig commented about the dirty sand so this time around I went with a shallow bed with egg crate below the surface to support the LR.

41g Fuval Osaka with stock stand
15g sump 
Vertex IN-80 skimmer
Not sure on the return pump specs
2 x 300w heaters (the second is there in case the first fails) 
2x 24w full spectrum led bulbs 
2 x koralia 425

Pictures will come this week so please bare with me. I would like to build a stand as the stock one is a PITA. I hope that switch in the next few months will allow for a bigger sump and incorporating a refugium. I had previously enquired on running carbon and Sig commented I should avoid running it passively so I am awaiting delivery of my BRS reactor 

Thanks for looking 

Kamal


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

The colour are not that blue but my camera on the phone is not condusive to a more accurate shot


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Full tank shot


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Was wondering what happened! Looking good


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

teemee said:


> Was wondering what happened! Looking good


 thanks, I am super lazy at doing my own updates. Plus I think it has only started to look respectable amongst all the other amazing tanks you guys own


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

recommendations for coral additions are welcome? I love the look of torch corals... And for now am interested in hardy beginner corals only. Plus call me nuts I actually prefer the movement in a softie tank.


----------



## Faizan (Mar 17, 2013)

I like to edit photos  heres a not so blindingly blue reef  LOVE the tank by the way. Simple and clean.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks that's far more accurate of an image.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking good so far, but it looks mighty empty. Send me a pm, I may be able to help you out with some additions


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice rockwork perfect for your tank, looking forward to see it full of corals.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

any of you guys got suggestions on Fish stocking advice? right now just a single clown and a talbot damsel.

I was thinking a bicolour dotty back, black and white ocellaris, bangaii cardinal and one more intersting looking fish  what do you think? oh and i would get rid of the talbot


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

kamal said:


> recommendations for coral additions are welcome? I love the look of torch corals... And for now am interested in hardy beginner corals only. Plus call me nuts I actually prefer the movement in a softie tank.


Nice tank! I'm interested to see how it goes with the par38 bulbs. My tank didn't do so well with them.

I like the movement as well. Pulsing Xenia aren't the most colorful coral but I love the way the little 'hands' open and close.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Some inhabitants


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Tank crashed tank, stand, sump skimmer for sale as package and lights and heater separate.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45752


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

What a surprise a Kijiji no show FML! I wish i could put all these clowns (people not fish) in a room and slap them.

I am moving this week so the tank will be back on the market when I have settled into my new house


----------

